# How many sets/reps when loosing bf% to cut?



## Dodger (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey,

I believe my current bf% is around 25%. I am currently doing 4 sessions of 30 minutes cardio in a week, two of which are AM unfuelled with one session of weights a week.

What range of *sets/reps* of weights would you recommend when losing body fat % and also cutting at the same time? 3x8, 3x10, 3x12 etc? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

It doesn't make that much difference as long as you train with intensity.

I just read a review of a paper about this exactly, comparing higher reps with lower reps.

There is a difference, but is is so slight (like 10-20 kcals) that really, it's no big deal.

Losing bodyfat is all about creating a calorie deficit.

1 kg fat = 7500 kcals.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 4, 2008)

I have just been on a bulk on a 3x5 routine. Now im going on a cut and going to loose the belly fat (I know we cannot target fat loss areas). Therefore, the reason I posted this thread was to get opinions on what would be the optimum/best solution to loose the fat but at the same time build a good cut. Imo, the difference in the short term will be slight however, this will be a 3 month plan and therefore I need to ensure I am on the right routine to see the best results. Back to you peeps...


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

body fat is not about reps

you may thought want to change your rep range anyhow as 5 x 3 is better for strength yet 3 x 5 is not enough volume for anything as such

cardio and diet are your key, not reps and sets


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Dodger said:


> I have just been on a bulk on a 3x5 routine. Now im going on a cut and going to loose the belly fat (I know we cannot target fat loss areas). Therefore, the reason I posted this thread was to get opinions on what would be the optimum/best solution to loose the fat but at the same time build a good cut. Imo, there difference in the short term will be slight however, this will be a 3 month plan and therefore I need to ensure I am on the right routine to see the best results. Back to you peeps...


I am going to have to do more reading about 5 x 5 and variations cause I think it is more of a powerlifters routine, not a BBing routine.

Has that been your objective? To get stronger?

There is no major difference whatsoever in the ranges you posted.

Like I said, research has shown that there is no difference between doing 5 reps at 80% of your IRM or doing 8-12 reps at 60% of your IRM.

Where the difference is in:

Take less break between sets, keep and even cadence on the reps, don't take long breaks between exercises.

Train BOOM BOOM BOOM, in and out of the gym.

That is what burns calories, the intensity. There is no precise number of reps and sets.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, I understand that LS. However, I want to ensure that I am maintaining my bulk. I want to at least incorporate one weights session in a week. Any recommendations on which type of routine?


----------



## Dodger (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah I have got much bigger and stronger, now I do not want to buy new clothes and therefore I do not plan on getting bigger. I was powerlifting before and I was constantly upping the weights by 2-5kg every second session. Now I just want to maintain what I have and loose the belly fat. Thats me sorted for this summer.



Tatyana said:


> I am going to have to do more reading about 5 x 5 and variations cause I think it is more of a powerlifters routine, not a BBing routine.
> 
> Has that been your objective? To get stronger?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Dodger said:


> Yep, I understand that LS. However, I want to ensure that I am maintaining my bulk. I want to at least incorporate one weights session in a week. Any recommendations on which type of routine?


I wouldn't drop the weight training.

If you cut out the weight training, that is going to be the quickest way to lose strength and size.

Doing loads of cardio is just catabolic, and if you are doing low intensity to burn fat (walking or running), 30 min is barely going to make a dent in it.

There are a few confusing things on this thread, as 'cutting' and dropping bodyfat are the same thing, you just did a routine for strength, not hypertrophy (which would be considered a 'bulk', unless you mean putting on bodyfat), and now you want to maintain your bulk?

I am confused, would you mind answering a few more questions?

What did you achieve on your last routine you want to maintain?

How much weight (lean and bodyfat) did you put on?

Have you worked out anything else for your next routine, like your diet?

Are you a powerlifter or a bodybuilder?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Dodger said:


> Yep, I understand that LS. However, I want to ensure that I am maintaining my bulk. I want to at least incorporate one weights session in a week. Any recommendations on which type of routine?


I havent once stated to drop weight training

I am saying do it 3 times plus per week, just alter reps and sets to thos i suggest

as for maintaining bulk and losing belly?

you may find dieting down you dont feel that way


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> It doesn't make that much difference as long as you train with intensity.
> 
> I just read a review of a paper about this exactly, comparing higher reps with lower reps.
> 
> ...


9 calories to a gram of fat. 1000 grams in a kg. therefore shouldn't it be 1kg fat = 9000 kcals.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

estfna said:


> 9 calories to a gram of fat. 1000 grams in a kg. therefore shouldn't it be 1kg fat = 9000 kcals.


Body fat or dietary fat?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

estfna said:


> 9 calories to a gram of fat. 1000 grams in a kg. therefore shouldn't it be 1kg fat = 9000 kcals.


That is dietary fat.

Not bodyfat.

God, don't make it any worse than it is already.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

When you are dieting train like you do year round, cardio shifts fat along with diet training maintains muscle.

when i and many others diet to a very low bodyfat for comps we do not increase the reps and lower the weights.....as Tat has pointed out as long as the intensity is there you are doing the right thing


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is it easier to overtrain when you are dieting??


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> When you are dieting train like you do year round, cardio shifts fat along with diet training maintains muscle.
> 
> when i and many others diet to a very low bodyfat for comps we do not increase the reps and lower the weights.....as Tat has pointed out as long as the intensity is there you are doing the right thing


Yes most of the top bodybuilders keep their training the same when cutting. I spoke to Phil Heath last year and he said that he doesn't change anything.

But would training a bit lighter and upping the reps a bit be detrimental to maintaining muscle mass Paul? I like to go a bit lighter when cutting just to give the joints a bit of a break. Do you think this is justified? Would the different rep range shock the muscle into growth?


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

I find circuit training helps to burn more calories hence lose more body fat. Also supersets. Thus works for me anyway. I find that sweat so much because i train with high intensity. Instead of taking 1-2 mins break betweens sets i wait 30-40 seconds and go straight back to my nxt set.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i train heavy and hard when cutting. seems back to front but if your body needs muscle for strength it will preserve it as it thinks its needed.

and i am not talking about doing heavy arm curls either


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

eventure said:


> I find circuit training helps to burn more calories hence lose more body fat. Also supersets. *Thus works for me anyway. I find that sweat so much because i train with high intensity*. Instead of taking 1-2 mins break betweens sets i wait 30-40 seconds and go straight back to my nxt set.


But the water last in sweat and the weight loss from it, will just be gained again when you rehydrate.

The way you want to be losing weight it making your body use stored fat for energy.


----------



## eventure (Jul 16, 2007)

Circuit training is definately a good idea to incorporate into your bodybuilding training, especially if u dont get much time to do cardio.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I personally believe that the more reps you insert to a workout for cutting is a pure myth. Cardio is where it happens.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> I personally believe that the more reps you insert to a workout for cutting is a pure myth. Cardio is where it happens.


I agree. I reckon that cutting rest time and upping the reps slightly may help though. However I have never done a cutting cycle so i am just guessing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when dieting/cutting you should not change your training the intensity of the workout will help burn the fat as well as build muscle raising the reps will burn the muscle out the only place this is needed is in a depletion stage....lift heavy all the time


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

High reps at a good weight while dieting will help work the slow and fast twitch muscles,

Giving better shape and also burning unwanted calories,

I got that information from Steve Winters(3x Uk Strongestman) and Sarah Bridges(UKBFF Pro).

Good luck


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> when dieting/cutting you should not change your training the intensity of the workout will help burn the fat as well as build muscle raising the reps will burn the muscle out the only place this is needed is in a depletion stage....lift heavy all the time


good advice that is


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

muscle head said:


> High reps at a good weight while dieting will help work the slow and fast twitch muscles,
> 
> Giving better shape and also burning unwanted calories,
> 
> ...


you cannot shape the muscle this is a myth and high reps deplete glycogen they do not burn more bodyfat this again is a myth....heavy intense weight training (rep range 8-10)will burn the fat when dieting if this was not the case then all bodybuilders who diet would train with high reps and beleive me they don't


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

muscle head said:


> High reps at a good weight while dieting will help work the slow and fast twitch muscles,
> 
> Giving better shape and also burning unwanted calories,
> 
> ...


If if helps you Nana Manu (sp?), apparently lives on Cocoa Pops for most of the off season. That doesn't mean you should follow his example...

Ditto to what Paul said


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I have to agree on what Paul said.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Paul hit the nail on the head,i dont change a thing training wise when dieting with the exception of the last week for depletion reasons,i only add in some cardio when dieting,whatever helped you build the muscle will help you keep the muscle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mindmuscle said:


> But would training a bit lighter and upping the reps a bit be detrimental to maintaining muscle mass Paul? I like to go a bit lighter when cutting just to give the joints a bit of a break. Do you think this is justified? Would the different rep range shock the muscle into growth?


when you are cutting your strength will drop naturally so by the end of your cut you will be weaker and lifting less than the begining but this weight will still be considered heavy by your muscles......do you see what i mean?



eventure said:


> I find circuit training helps to burn more calories hence lose more body fat. Also supersets. Thus works for me anyway. I find that sweat so much because i train with high intensity. Instead of taking 1-2 mins break betweens sets i wait 30-40 seconds and go straight back to my nxt set.


no circuit training burns more calories not more fat huge difference and training with circuits makes you sweat because you are doing everything at super fast pace this is not intensity when you apply it to muscle growth...use weight to build muscle and cardio to strip bodyfat don't tey to do both as you will burn muscle.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> when you are cutting your strength will drop naturally so by the end of your cut you will be weaker and lifting less than the begining but this weight will still be considered heavy by your muscles......do you see what i mean?
> 
> Yep I'm with you Paul. Thanks for clarifying that for me mate!


----------

